# ‘ World’s dirtiest man’ dies at 94, months after his first wash



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 27, 2022)

An Iranian hermit known as “the world’s dirtiest man” has died at the ripe age of 94, just months after taking his first wash in decades, Iranianstate media announced.

“Amu Haji” – Uncle Haji – as he was referred to, died on Sunday in Dezhgah, a village in the country’s southern province of Fars, state news agency IRNA reported.

According to the region’s district head, Haji had for decades avoided fresh food and believed that “if he cleans himself, he will get sick,” the agency reported.

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/mauro-morandi-italy-hermit-did-next/index.html
Haji was known for his staunch stance against bathing: A few years ago, when a group of villagers took him to a nearby river in an attempt to bathe him, he threw himself out of the car and ran away.

Locals in the area all treated him and his condition with respect, IRNA reported, understanding that his fear of getting sick was the reason he avoided water.

A few months ago, villagers successfully gave Haji a wash. 

Haji was unmarried. His funeral was held Tuesday evening in the nearby city of Farashband, according to IRNA.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Oct 27, 2022)

No.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 27, 2022)

He lived his life *completely* on his own terms. Funky or not, how many of us can say that. Good for him.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Oct 27, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> He lived his life *completely* on his own terms. Funky or not, how many of us can say that. Good for him.


Bad for everybody around him.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 27, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Bad for everybody around him.


Girl, he was a *'hermit'.* He was funky alone, all by himself.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 27, 2022)

This article states that he '_*was not married*_'. I want to know who would have *even *considered that he might be married?

It seems like over a period of time, the human body has an over-ride mechanism when people don't bathe long-term. It's like there is a limit to how funky a body can get - I'm talking about a living person, not a putrefying, rotting corpse. Ya'll, let me get out this thread.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Oct 27, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Girl, he was a *'hermit'.* He was funky alone, all by himself.


Okay I guess that makes his story more palatable. He lived a long life. Whatever was living on his body doesn't seem to have shortened it.

Not at all surprised he was unmarried. I wonder if he developed this aversion to bathing later in life and maybe had a wife and family when he was younger.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 27, 2022)

pun intended, lol at 'ripe' age of 94


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 1, 2022)

Well, he passed after a bath. He thought a bath would be the death of him or at least cause illness and.... 

he was right.  RIP uncle.
#leavefunkypeoplealone  #letfunkypeoplebeinpeace  #funkybyhimselfmindinghisbusiness

Yes all purple font. Idk what to say really about this man.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 1, 2022)

Every time I come in here I look at that pic and think about how dirty the water must've been after that bath. Was he even really clean after? It would probably take 5 baths to remove all the layers of dirt. Maybe one bath would work if he sat in a damp area first to 'lift' the dirt and then exfoliated like they do in a Korean spa. He's so dirty the bathroom would be filthy after. Ain't no way his river bath did what it was supposed to do. I'm questioning what toxins he released into the water. (I'm not proud of that thought but it is what it is.)


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 1, 2022)

I don't know how I missed this thread.   He honestly doesn't look decades worth of dirty considering he's living in dirt.  I was excepting far more "crust like" dirt and way more sores.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 1, 2022)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread.   He honestly doesn't look decades worth of dirty considering he's living in dirt.  I was excepting far more "crust like" dirt and way more sores.


I thought the same thing. There must've been some rain baths he couldn't avoid.


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I thought the same thing. There must've been some rain baths he couldn't avoid.



Hmm… maybe he didn’t avoid *water* … maybe he swam or frolicked in the rain semi-regularly? Kind of like that internet debate where wypipo were saying that swimming counted as baths/showers, and black people were like, “Ew… no!”


----------



## brg240 (Nov 8, 2022)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread.   He honestly doesn't look decades worth of dirty considering he's living in dirt.  I was excepting far more "crust like" dirt and way more sores.


I wonder if he somehow constant himself without water because I agree I would think you'd look a lot dirtier than that

May he rest in peace. He seems like he had an extreme phobia


----------

